# Wheeler Dealers - Triumph TR6



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Who saw this, I thought this was one of their best with some good in-depth footage of how some of the machining was done on the head.

Also very interested in this 'no water' coolant, has anyone else seen this or can point me in the direction of the product please or even the product they used. Although very interesting they didn't give too much away about what liquid was used to flush the system and then what product was used as the coolant?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i actually saw mike doing some work for the first time, on the fuel tank lol


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes I enjoyed it as well, although my issue with the show these days is whilst it is 'entertainment' nothing more nothing less, in the older original shows they got more involved in doing the jobs that most DIY'rs like me would be happy to attempt on a Sunday morning, I am by no means any good on the mechanics of a car however I did learn a few basic things that gave me the confidenece to have a go out front and save a few quid along the way, learning about how to strip a head down or replace the chassis on a car like they did a year ago is just way over the head of most DIY people, maybe they should go more back to the roots of bargain basement motoring, would love to see them pick up a couple of cars for under a grand these days.

However, having said all that I do enjoy the how and that car this evening certainly appeared to come out well and that antofreeze stuff certainly looks interesting.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

That engine in the TR6 looked like an a series lump from a mini with 2 extra cylinders probably the easiest engine in the world to work on!

As for the waterless coolant that had me interested. I wonder if somewhere like a classic car place does it or maybe Frosts who do a lot of stuff similar for classic cars.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.evanscooling.com/assets/pdfs/EVANS-HDTC-FACT-SHEET.pdf


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Ian-83 said:


> That engine in the TR6 looked like an a series lump from a mini with 2 extra cylinders probably the easiest engine in the world to work on!
> 
> As for the waterless coolant that had me interested. I wonder if somewhere like a classic car place does it or maybe Frosts who do a lot of stuff similar for classic cars.


This looks like what they were using.

http://www.evanscoolants.co.uk/all-automotive-products.html

I'd imagine that works very well for older vehicles. Not quite so sure about using in in something new with an ECU. They monitor engine temperature and adjust mixture, timing, etc, accordingly, it could play havoc. Though I assume if you have the kit engine parameters could be adjusted to suit and maybe gain some economy/performance.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

DampDog said:


> This looks like what they were using.
> 
> http://www.evanscoolants.co.uk/all-automotive-products.html
> 
> I'd imagine that works very well for older vehicles. Not quite so sure about using in in something new with an ECU. They monitor engine temperature and adjust mixture, timing, etc, accordingly, it could play havoc. Though I assume if you have the kit engine parameters could be adjusted to suit and maybe gain some economy/performance.


Thats the stuff  thanks.

I doubt it would cause any issues as by the sounds of it as it functions in the same way as traditional coolant would and would work at the same temp as a water base coolant would. Just that with it having such low and high operating limits it doesn't boil. All is explained and think its all fit for purpose for all applications.

I could be wrong but this is my understanding of it all....Power cool is the product I'd be looking at getting for the Evo and perhaps for more modern cars.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to watch but have they ever really made any money?. If it was for ''real'' they would have gone bust years ago.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

VW STEVE. said:


> Good to watch but have they ever really made any money?. If it was for ''real'' they would have gone bust years ago.


I recon that's true but at least we do get to see the oily bits and occasionally some quite interesting stuff. The engine cleaner gizmo was pretty good, as too was this weeks waterless coolant. Though not my cup of tea the vinyl wrapping was interesting. The one I thought I'd enjoy the least was the Willis Jeep, but probably enjoyed it the most.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The only thing that I didn't like about the Wilys Jeep one was that it was obviously just a leftover episode from the Wheeler Dealers in the USA series rather than a proper new one. I didn't particularly like that series either, which probably clouds my judgement a bit.

I know, as a format, it's past it and wouldn't work, but I still like the old cheap tidy up ones. Golf GTi, MR2 & e36 Touring, etc.


----------



## Dan R33 (Oct 6, 2012)

IMO I think they ripped the guy off when they bought it for 6k. Then they did a grand or so worth of work on it then sold it for 8.5k??
Still it was better than the hash job they did on the skyline last week..that was just embarrassing!

I used to quite enjoy watching it but I've now lost all respect for mike brewer when he came on to www.skylineowners.com earlier in the year to try and sell that R33.
Within the thread he told us that his car was better than all of ours because it was "professionally" restored (when in reality it was a Total shed!)..oh and then he called all us skyline enthusiasts "chavs".


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Dan R33 said:


> IMO I think they ripped the guy off when they bought it for 6k. Then they did a grand or so worth of work on it then sold it for 8.5k??
> Still it was better than the hash job they did on the skyline last week..that was just embarrassing!
> 
> I used to quite enjoy watching it but I've now lost all respect for mike brewer when he came on to www.skylineowners.com earlier in the year to try and sell that R33.
> Within the thread he told us that his car was better than all of ours because it was "professionally" restored (when in reality it was a Total shed!)..oh and then he called all us skyline enthusiasts "chavs".


Any chance of a link to that thread? Sounds like interesting reading


----------



## Dan R33 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah I'll try and dig it up and post a linky

Edit: unfortunantly it looks like the mods have deleted the threads.. 
they did get abit heated tho to say the least.


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

i emailed evans and they said its ok to use in modern cars (my e61 59plate) he also said they use it in all there cars-~

Hi Richard.
Many thanks for your enquiry.
In answer to your question, yes, it's absolutely suitable for your BMW and I would recommend our Classic Cool 180 which is for any post-1945 vehicle.
We run all of our company vehicles from VW Transporters to Jaguar XF's and Mondeos on our Classic Cool 180.
If you could let me know where in the UK you are based then I can point you in the direction of your nearest distributor.
Also, if you could let me know the coolant capacity of your car then I can give you an idea on pricing too. 
Best Regards.

Nathan Hillier.



DampDog said:


> This looks like what they were using.
> 
> http://www.evanscoolants.co.uk/all-automotive-products.html
> 
> I'd imagine that works very well for older vehicles. Not quite so sure about using in in something new with an ECU. They monitor engine temperature and adjust mixture, timing, etc, accordingly, it could play havoc. Though I assume if you have the kit engine parameters could be adjusted to suit and maybe gain some economy/performance.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Dan R33 said:


> IMO I think they ripped the guy off when they bought it for 6k. Then they did a grand or so worth of work on it then sold it for 8.5k??
> Still it was better than the hash job they did on the skyline last week..that was just embarrassing!
> 
> I used to quite enjoy watching it but I've now lost all respect for mike brewer when he came on to www.skylineowners.com earlier in the year to try and sell that R33.
> Within the thread he told us that his car was better than all of ours because it was "professionally" restored (when in reality it was a Total shed!)..oh and then he called all us skyline enthusiasts "chavs".





Dan R33 said:


> Yeah I'll try and dig it up and post a linky
> 
> Edit: unfortunantly it looks like the mods have deleted the threads..
> they did get abit heated tho to say the least.


Wasn't just me then that also thought the skyline one was a joke. Not getting into an argument but the standard intercooler on my Evo IV was bigger than the aftermarket one they fitted. Also to turn a car around on a £500 budget and something like a 'drift' car is a stupid idea!! Its not the sort of thing people want to see and if I was a skyline owner I would be crying if they 'butchered' something I had a passion for like that.

Shame about the thread being taken down... would have loved to have read that, and sounds exactly like what mike would be like and slating anyone and anything cause he knows best.

The format is lame and we all know if he factors in Edd's labour costs then they would be out of pocket every single week....



ZIGGYNO1 said:


> i emailed evans and they said its ok to use in modern cars (my e61 59plate) he also said they use it in all there cars-~
> 
> Hi Richard.
> Many thanks for your enquiry.
> ...


Interesting, glad you sent the email and got a reply, I think I will also do my Volvo too as well as the Evo now


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

A little of topic here but this has been bugging me for a very very long time...

Now, I've been watching this programme for a year or so now and constantly see roads that look very familiar to me but not to sure. Is this filmed near Slough by any chance?

Please, someone put me out my misery lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure where it is filmed but one was filmed as he went to see a Ferrari Deno in Cheltenham.


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

just seen there talking about this on a bmw forum and one of the member said this:;
""I came across a guy selling this a while back hes now stopped selling it as apparently the customers cars that he sold it too were all running considerably higher temp then normal might be worth taking into account""

another point of view


----------

